# Freehand portrait painting - 2 hours study



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

This is my freehand portrait painting, how is the likeness? How do you guys like this? Please share your views.


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

That is as good as this one, you are very talented.


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

prburkhardt said:


> View attachment 68679
> 
> 
> That is as good as this one, you are very talented. - Thank you <3


----------

